# Dispensing Bottles



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Damon is interested in some dispensing bottles. I will probably order another dozen since there is no sense paying $5 shipping for a $2 bottle  Is anyone else interested in a dosing bottle or two? The cost will be under $2 per bottle including shipping. I have found them to come in handy for dosing Traces and Excel since they are marked in 1/4 and 1/2 ounce (7.5 and 15ml) increments and those amounts, or multiples of them, work well for most tanks.


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

I could use a couple for dosing certian things...


----------



## rookie (Feb 18, 2006)

I would like to have six.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Well with rookie wanting 6 I think thats a dozen gone already. lol


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Just to clarify a bit, the dispensing bottles are 8oz or roughly 250 ml. 

I'll let this go a while to make sure everyone gets a chance to see it before ordering, unless someonw is in a big hurry


----------

